# corrado's - clifton, NJ



## bkov (Mar 24, 2013)

Corrado's in clifton, nj has in their weekly ad this week, 
"grape juice for wine - merlot, zinfandel, chianti 5.5gal. : 3 for $100" does anyone have any experience with these juices?


http://site.corradosmarket.com/home/circulars-new/wine.pdf


----------



## hocke230 (Mar 25, 2013)

I used to live in Clifton awesome


----------



## JohnT (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a lot of experience with Corrado's and know of many who use their juice buckets (my younger brother, for one). I have tasted the resulting wines and must give a big "Thumbs Up" on the product. 

Ask for Ike and tell him "johnT" sent you.


----------



## SimonGriffin12 (Feb 11, 2014)

yes i have used the juices and really they tastes very awesome. I just love these juices also the best part is that they are not too expensive.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 11, 2014)

I've heard really good things about Corrado's, I almost stressed out when I couldn't find this special until I realized that the original post was almost a year old...lol!


----------



## Enologo (Feb 11, 2014)

+1 On Corrado's they are the closest LHBS to me though not really that close I go there when I can ususally for the juice pails.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 11, 2014)

Corrado's is like my home base. I pass within 5 miles of it on my commute to work. The prices and inventory are the best. You can get anything related to winemaking there. 

For example they have (in stock) SS tanks ranging from 100 liters up to 5,000 liters. 

Also, just across the street from the winemaking store, is the Corrado's market. This place has everything in the way of Italian delicacies. The meats, cheeses, olives, baked goods, are amazing. The produce is incredibly fresh and affordable. I can get a whole cart of produce for about $25. 

They also have a plant nursery. The quality was fantastic and the price on plants was far cheaper than anywhere else I've been.

I know, I sound like I own the place, but I am a big fan! If you are within driving range, it would be well worth a couple of hours of driving.


----------



## forest813 (Jan 25, 2016)

I know this is an old string, but I hope I get a response. Does anyone know if Corrado's adds P-meta and/or inoculates with yeast to their fresh juices before adding it to the pails?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 26, 2016)

forest813 said:


> I know this is an old string, but I hope I get a response. Does anyone know if Corrado's adds P-meta and/or inoculates with yeast to their fresh juices before adding it to the pails?


 
I know that they adjust the PH. Not sure if they inoculate with yeast. Best to ask them. 

I found that the juice began fermenting the minute I warmed them up. There looked like there was yeast lees at the bottom of the bucket (when I transferred to my primary). not too sure if this was by design or by nature. I did end up slamming the bucket with a nice dose of k-meta, then added my own cultured yeast a day later (just to be sure). I would ask them.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo (Feb 6, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I know that they adjust the PH. Not sure if they inoculate with yeast. Best to ask them.
> 
> I found that the juice began fermenting the minute I warmed them up. There looked like there was yeast lees at the bottom of the bucket (when I transferred to my primary). not too sure if this was by design or by nature. I did end up slamming the bucket with a nice dose of k-meta, then added my own cultured yeast a day later (just to be sure). I would ask them.



There is always wild yeast in everything JohnT that is why we dose it with Kmetabi and then use a good yeast with the flavor profile we want. When i mix the ADY for beer I always use sterile wort and cover the bowl to prevent stuff in the air from contaminating it. When we do bread for the WFO using sour dough or spiked with ADY we don't protect it as much as the stuff is exposed to air too much in kneading and rising. When I did the Chenin Blanc I too sterilized the juices then added the yeast later on. BTW it is clearing up nicely and tastes good so far.


----------

